# Network connection dropping when locking PC



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

Since I have installed Windows 7 on my machine, I have noticed that when I lock the machine and come back to it maybe an hour later, the network connection has been dropped and I have no internet connection.

The status window shows limited connectivity and the IP address the machine has is 169.254.87.58 instead of the usual 192.168.x.x.

I'm not sure why this is happening, if the PC is on and not locked and is being used, I don't have any network issues, its just when I seem to lock it and come back to it later.

Is there some setting that I can change so it doesn't do this?

Many thanks,

Craig


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

The NIC is probably being turned off the "conserve power" in your power settings. I'd verify this by NOT allowing the computer to turn off the NIC or to go to standby mode. That would let you know if that was causing it.


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply.
I have checked my power options and mine is set to the default balanced.

In there, the only network option is the Wireless Adapter Settings, but I no longer use a wireless adapter.

I can't see one for NIC???


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry to bump this up, but if anyone could help, I would really appreciate it. I'm still struggling.

I have been though the power options and there wasn't one for NIC.

Can anyone suggest anything?
Many thanks,
Craig


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

You need to change the power settings of the NIC itself. Go in to your network connection settings, right click on your network adapter, go to properties, click the configure button, power management tab. From there you can change the power setting to NOT allow it to turn off the NIC. The other option is to simply adjust your power settings to have your computer NOT go to standby mode.


----------

